# HI



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

Hi Troll !


----------



## Tony123 (Sep 29, 2017)

no, not-a-troll
also I had a apple sized swarm today with what looks like a virgin queen in it.
What the heck is that???
Plus, it's almost October...so I'm confused.
Any imputes?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to BeeSource, Tony123!

He's only joking! A troll would not even dare to come out this late in
the season. Maybe they're still lurking around here somewhere.
That might be an after swarm from the last of the emerged virgin queen. A mated queen also slim down
to lead the swarm away. After they settled down she will swell up to lay again. So it might not be a 
virgin after all. You don't know until you hived them. Yes, definitely a very late after swarm.


----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

Troll, I was just joking. Way late swarm, but I'm in wisconsin. I'm not sure where you are at , but, I can caution you, if you are going to feed now, put on a robbing screen first. 

I learned the hard way last weekend. 

If ya can, put robber screen on at night, then feed, feed, feed.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tony!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome! The search bar is your best friend here to learn about bk'n.


----------



## Tony123 (Sep 29, 2017)

beepro said:


> Welcome to BeeSource, Tony123!
> 
> He's only joking! A troll would not even dare to come out this late in
> the season. Maybe they're still lurking around here somewhere.
> ...


I don't really understand how to use this site yet...so bare with me. I forgot about the weight loss program for swarming queens. Thanks for the reminder. They have been hived and all two or three hundred of them have spread out over a comb and seem to be going to work! Let's see what happens. I have them on my porch so I can put them in the mud room on cold nights (if they make it?). 
Plus! Are there even drones this time of year???


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

If she doesn't swells up to lay then she is still a virgin after they all settle down.
She still may try to go on her mating flights if the weather is still good. If not she will
become a drone layer (DL) after 21 days. Don't know how many days have passed since her
emergence. If SHB (small hive beetle) is not an issue there then give them some patty subs and
syrup. To prevent robbing just give them a small jar before sunset in an empty box on top. By day time
they should finish the syrup. Yes, definitely put a robber screen on just for their safety. They won't stand a
chance otherwise.


----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

Keep us posted. What general area are you in?

Do you have resources from other hives you can give them to help them ?


----------



## rachelstinson07 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hy , 
I am a new member here, Rachel Stinson. I am a blogger by hobby. I have a passion for writing, food, and fashion. I also write reviews for real estates, restaurants, and electronic stores.


----------

